# Welcher Schuh?? Five Ten vs. O´neal



## Free-rider_98 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin dabei mir einen Fahrradschuh für Freeride- und Downhilleinsätze 
zuzulegen.
Nun weiß ich aber noch nicht genau welchen!!
Meine Wahl steht zwischen dem Five Ten Freerider Schuh und dem O´neal  Rampage Schuh. Meine Frage ist nun:
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Schuhen und wenn ja welche?
Welchen Schuh würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Mir geht es natürlich um guten Grip auf den Flat-Pedalen und um die Haltbarkeit des Schuhs. 
Ich freue mich über Ratschläge.

Mit vielen Grüßen
Free-rider_98


----------



## Priest0r (17. Juni 2011)

wenn es schuhe gäbe, die einen besseren grip bieten würde, wäre das hier schon mal nachzulesen gewesen - habe ich aber noch nie.

und es is ja nicht so, als ob hier keiner die o neal schuhe fahren würde.

von der haltbarkeit kann ich die oneal nur von bildern beurteilen
sieht mir soweit wie ein ganz normaler sneaker aus, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die länger halten als die 5.10 ( hab 2 paar, super! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (18. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem solchen Schuh und habe mich jetzt für einen Five Ten Impact entschieden. Nur weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob low oder high. Bei diesem Schuh bzw. Hersteller sind die Sohlen die Wucht auf flats. Die Noppen vergrippen sich wie Kleber auf den Pins. Hab das mal in Winterberg ausprobiert, da wurden die ausgestellt. Zu den O'Neals kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juni 2011)

Die O´Neal haben null Grip, aber die Sohle ist so dünn und elastisch, daß man die Pedale mit den Füßen "umschlingen" kann.
Zum Biken finde ich 5.10 wesentlich besser, die Rampage sind eher leichte und komfortable Freizeitschuhe.


----------



## effx (19. Juni 2011)

Die 5.10 sind zudem noch recht wasserdicht. Bin schon oft nach Hause gekommen und das Trockenste waren die Socken.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juni 2011)

Aber wenn meine Karver doch mal mal durchgeweicht sind, dann bleiben die auch erst mal aus Prinzip ein paar Tage lang naß.


----------



## Montanez (19. Juni 2011)

Sowas von 5.10!!! Wenn es nicht 100% Style sein muss dann den Impact! Der ist sowas von genial...Tragekomfort, grip, Schutz (Bin schon mehrfach bei voller Fahrt gegen einen Baumstumpf gestoßen mit den Zehen und nix passiert. nichtmals schmerzen)


----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Juni 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die O´Neal haben null Grip



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen..

Bin mit den O Neal super zufrieden, auch die kleben auf nem Flatpedal und für 50 euro is nix kaputt.

Hab allerdings noch keinen five ten gefahren um nen Vergleich zu haben aber das mit null Grip stimmt so einfach nicht.

Rüssel


----------



## Fabu82 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe beide Schuhe,die Oneal sind nicht schlecht,da das Profil der Sohle aus vielen kleinen Noppen besteht verschwinden die Pins richtig drin,für den Preis (habe damals 35,-Euro bezahlt) waren die ok,auch haltbar.
Nur wenn es kälter wird (unter 10°) dann zieht es sehr durch Lüftungslöcher im oberen Bereich und man bekommt schnell kalte Füße.
Die 5.10 können aber alles besser,die Sohle ist viel steifer,klebriger und der Schuh ist bei jeder Temperatur gut zu tragen.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Juni 2011)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Die 5.10 können aber alles besser,die Sohle ist viel steifer,klebriger und der Schuh ist bei jeder Temperatur gut zu tragen.
> 
> Gruß Gordon



Gut zu wissen, vielleicht probier ich die dann mal wenn die O Neal durchgetreten sind.

Ich hab mich damals gegen die fiveten entschieden weil die A teurer sind und B ich hier einige Beiträge gelesen hab, daß die bei Regen auch nix abkönnen und das Wasser schnell durchgeht...

Ist das wirklich so, das die bei Regen nix abkönnen??

Rüssel


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juni 2011)

Wasserdicht sind die 5.10 nicht, und vor Allem trocknen die sehr schlecht. Bei Schietwetter bin ich mit den "Fox Adventure Low" am zufriedensten (fällt ca. eine Nr. größer aus, nur wenig Schnüranpassung). Das Cambrella-Funktionsfutter funktioniert mindestens so gut wie das teure GoreTex-Zeug.
Die O´Neal die ich damals hatte waren vom Grip her gleichauf mit den schlechtesten Nicht-Bike-Schuhen. Sprich: der durchschnittliche Outdoor-Schuh hat mehr Grip. Aber dafür ist die dünne Sohle gesund für die Füße, weil man praktisch wie barfuß geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Juni 2011)

Ah ja.

Die O Neal die ich grad verwende, haben eine Sohle mit ganz viel so kleinen Noppen und da haben die Pins von den Pedalen sehr guten Grip.....

Rüssel


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juni 2011)

Mit welchen anderen Schuhen hast du bisher verglichen?


----------



## Rüssel__ (19. Juni 2011)

Bin bisher immer klickies gefahren drum kann ich nicht vergleichen...Hab mich nur für die O Neal entschieden weil die eben billiger sind und man von den fiveten eben liest das die bei Regen auch nichts aushalten und drum die billigeren.


----------



## fuxy (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, was ist an den five ten so besonders? Ist die Sohle besonders weich oder besonders hart ?


----------



## schroeti (23. Juni 2011)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, was ist an den five ten so besonders? Ist die Sohle besonders weich oder besonders hart ?



Die Noppen der 5.10 sind gut für die Verankerung der Pins und das Gummi der Sohle klebt sich fast an den Pedalen fest. Außerdem sind die 5.10 schön steif von der Sohle, damit man beim Droppen nicht umknickt bzw. die Pins im Huf wiederfindet.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe beide, O'neal Rampage und Five.Ten Impact.

Die Impact können wie schon geschildert alles besser. Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch mit den 5.10 auch auf Touren nicht nur beim DH

Also auch mein Tip 5.10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2011)

5.10 Impact auf NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale einfach göttlich die Kombi


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2011)

5.10


----------



## Free-rider_98 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich muss euch erstmal für eure vielen Tips danken. Aber dennoch habe ich 
noch nichts von dem 5.10 Freerider Schuh gehört, sondern nur von den 
Impact. 
Also hat jmd. villeicht auch Erfahrungen mit den 5.10 Freerider Schuhen??
Sind die arg anders oder ist da kaum ein Unterschied?

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf eure Antworten.

MfG
Free-rider_98


----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2011)

das is der freerider






aber pass mit den sohlen auf!!! da gibts 2 verschiedene einmal die alte geklebte version und einmal die vollgummiversion

GEKLEBT:





VOLLGUMMI:






hier gibts auch noch was zu dem 5.10

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516622&page=2


----------



## Mustermann_ (25. Juni 2011)

@Free-rider_98: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462618


----------



## Free-rider_98 (25. Juni 2011)

hmm...
Also ich habe mir jetzt den 5.10 Freerider von 2011 bestellt. 
Angeblich sollte dort ja die Sohle aus Vollgummi sein.

MfG 
Free-rider_98


----------



## surprise11 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Wo hast du bestellt?
Mfg


----------



## Free-rider_98 (26. Juni 2011)

Hey,
ich habe meine Schuhe über Hibike bestellt.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Juni 2011)

Hab mir letzte Woche ein Paar Impact 2 High Schuhe in Livigno geschossen und sofort angetestet. Sehr guter Gripp, bequem, trocknet schnell, warm und für große Füße geeignet... ich muß mir nur noch einen Schuhanzieher besorgen durch den hohen Schaft kommt man recht schwer rein.


----------



## Flupsen (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir am Freitag den Impact 2 in Low geholt. WOW, was für ein Grip. Ich habe eher einen schmalen, langen Fuß und er passt auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (27. Juni 2011)

So, auch ich hab mir jetzt den Impact in high geholt, bei Chain Reaction für 102 . Ist schon hart, dass keiner mal nen Angebot darunter macht. Scheinen ja gut zu vertickern, die 5.10er.


----------



## Free-rider_98 (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mir meine Schuh in Gr. 40 bestellt ich hoffe das passt. 
Normal hab ich 40.5 aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass man eher eine halbe Größe kleiner bestellen soll...
Ich hoffe mal das passt, aber das wird man dann schon sehen


----------



## .floe. (29. Juni 2011)

Hier gibts die Five Ten Impact Low für schmales Geld:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/five-ten-impact-low-mtb-shoes/

Ist allerdings nicht der Impact *2* sondern das Vorgängermodell. Ich habs mal bestellt, der Unterschied sollte, zumindest was die Funktion betrifft, marginal sein.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2011)

Sodele, meine 5-10 Impact sind heute angekommen: 


















Erste Eindrücke: Gute Verarbeitung, gutes Gewicht (sind halt stabil gebaut), sehr griffiger Gummi, einige clevere Details (siehe Fotos). Passform für meine Durchschitts-Füße (42) auf den Punkt genau, sehr bequem. Durch die Schnürung kann man sich den Schuh sehr gut an den Fuß anpassen. Allgemein ist der Impact relativ dick gepolstert und dadurch auch relativ warm am Fuß. Bei 24°C und 8km hatte ich schon gut Temperatur am Fuß, aber es wurde nicht unangenehm. Da muss sich noch im "richtigen" Sommer zeigen, wie es dann wird... 

Grip: Wie das sprichwörtliche Pattex! Fuß auf Pedale --> Fuß bewegt sich keinen Millimeter mehr...  

Sohle: Selbst auf trockenen Fliesen gehts nur so: *quietschquietschquietschquietschquietsch* 
Das Gummi hat also auch im trockenen Zustand enormen Grip, was sich beim normalen Laufen eher negativ auf die Haltbarkeit des Profils auswirken dürfte...

Gehen: Nicht so hölzern, wie es die steife Sohle vermuten lassen würde. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, daß das Oberleder beim Abrollen kurz bei der Oberseite der Zehengelenke stört, aber vermutlich muss ich die Schuhe eh erstmal einlaufen. In ein paar Wochen kann ich da mehr zu dem Punkt sagen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Juli 2011)

Soedele, bei über 27°C sind die Schuhe echt ne Sauna! 
Ansonsten ist mir heute beim fahren und laufen nix weiter aufgefallen, die Schuhe passen einfach...


----------



## .floe. (7. Juli 2011)

> Hier gibts die Five Ten Impact Low für schmales Geld:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/five-ten-impact-low-mtb-shoes/
> 
> Ist allerdings nicht der Impact 2 sondern das Vorgängermodell. Ich habs mal bestellt, der Unterschied sollte, zumindest was die Funktion betrifft, marginal sein.



Meine sind mittlerweile auch da. Auf dem Karton steht Impact 2.


----------



## RFID (7. Juli 2011)

Hi. Die 5.10 Impact sehen ja super aus  Denke das ist das richtige für mich. Muss ich bei der Größe was beachten, also fallen sie eher kleiner/normal/größer aus? Welche Pedale sind dazu empfehlenwert?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Juli 2011)

Also wenn dir ein normaler Schuh in z.B. 42 passt, dann nimm eben 42. Hat bei mir auch genau gepasst. Bei den Pedalen sind Plattformpedale mit langen Pins ganz gut. Da kann sich das Gummi richtig gut verbeißen und der berühmte "Klebeeffekt" tritt ein. Am Stadtrad hab ich Shimano PD-MX30 mit den kurzen Pins und da ist der Halt beim Pedalieren nicht ganz so 100%, ist aber von mir auch so gewollt... 

Heut hab ich mal ne 2h-Tour durchn Wald  gemacht, es waren so um die 25°C, im Wald etwas kühler. Ganz angenehm so. Morgen bei den 28°C wird wohl eher wieder Sauna angesagt sein...


----------



## Flupsen (12. Juli 2011)

Ich trag 43 und hab die 5.10 auch in 43 genommen, passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit!

So, heute noch ne 2h-Tour gemacht und den Foto mitgenommen... 






















Also ich bin von den Schuhen immer begeisterter! Auch abseits vom Pedal kleben die Sohlen an Steinen und Holzstämmen (trockene feste Rinde, auch mit Moos überwachsen). Auch ne kleine Schlammeinlage hat sie nicht wirklich gestört (siehe die letzten zwei Fotos). Auch bergauf und in etwas schwierigerem Gelände kommt einem die steife Sohle entgegen. Abgesehen von der "mobilen Sauna" hab ich den Kauf bis jetzt noch nicht bereut...  


PS: Das Lila in den Bildern soll eigentlich Schwarz sein, da hat sich der Weißabgleich meiner Kamera verhauen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. August 2011)

[OT]
Ich fands gerade nur so lustig im Fernsehen: Es kommt ein Bericht über die Kraft der Klebstoffe und ein Teil davon handelt über Kletterschuhe. Ein Zoom auf die Füße und was prangt da für ein Logo? Logisch, "5-10"...  

Waren übrigens auch interessante Abhandlungen über den Stealth Rubber... 
[/OT]


----------



## Batman (14. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die 5.10 Träger, die vorher mit Klicks unterwegs waren...
Gibt es eine merkliche Einbuße bezüglich Runder Tritt, Zug etc, beim fahren im Flachen oder den Berg rauf??

Grüße
Die Fledermaus


----------



## Flupsen (15. August 2011)

Ich bin von Klicks auf die 5.10 umgestiegen. Ich hatte die befürchtung das dies so ist. War aber nicht so. Ich komme Berge immer noch genauso gut (oder genauso schlecht) rauf wie vorher


----------



## Kokkas (17. August 2011)

Hallo an alle, 

ich möchte auch von klickies auf plattform umsteigen. Hat jemand erfahrung mit syncros meathook und 5 10 Hellcat SPD schuhe.?

Grüsse

*
*


----------

